# Toshiba Toshiba RD-KX50 DVD/DVR recorder without Tivo



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

$175 with shipping included to lower 48 states.
This DVR is much more flexible than any Tivo as far as recording, but it doesn't have Tivo Tvguide data. It also doesn't have a digital tuner, so you have to use a converter box or record from another analog source. It does have a IR plug, so might be able to control a converter, cable, or satellite box. I bought this used and never used it other than to check that it works. 


Expand or build your entire DVD library by recording an entire DVD library with the Toshiba RD-KX50 DVD recorder. Its built-in TV tuner makes recording your favorite games or shows as easy as 1-2-3.

Features include:

Plays back DVD, DVD-R, DVD-RAM, CD, CD-R/RW, VCD, SVCD, MP3, and WMA formats
80GB hard drive
Built-in TV tuner for recording directly from TV
High speed recording from hard disk drive to DVD-RAM (24x) or DVD-R (32x)
Video up-conversion converts all input sources to 720p/1080i for better picture quality
Three types of video noise reduction for recording and playback
Time slip, chase play, live TV pause functions
VCR Plus+ simplifies timer recording
30-second commercial skip
10-second instant replay
EASY NAVI menu for quick navigation of features
54MHz/10-bit video D/A conversion rate
192kHz/24-bit audio D/A conversion rate
Dolby Digital and Linear PCM 2-channel audio recording
3D virtual surround sound
ColorStream Pro progressive-scan component video output
Front panel A/V inputs and IEEE 1394 (FireWire) input for quick connection of a digital camcorder or other component
DV, two S-video, two RCA, one RF, two analog audio, one IEEE 1394 (FireWire) input
Component video, HDMI, one S-video, one RCA, one analog audio, one optical TosLink digital audio output


----------

